# New Propane Bottle Cover On Front Tongue



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

After installing my new equalizer hitch, and taking off the molded/riveted propane cover on my 2005 23RS, I think it's pretty much bit the dust. Cracked in several places, and I've found that the electric tongue jack must have been added after original purchase (I think). So you really couldn't get it off without nearly compressing parts of it. Just wouldn't really go on or off over the taller electric tongue jack.

Anyway, I'm now in search of some kind of replacement. I kind of like the hard shell style covers, but even some vinyl cover would do. Has anyone replaced theirs with something after-market that works well? I've got tandem (front/aft) 30lb bottles with piping and crossover valve in between them.

TIA


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> It sounds like your tanks are mounted with the standard center support and clamp that hold everything together. See if one of the standard tank covers will work for you. Good Luck
> 
> Robert


What is "standard" - something like one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/ICON-Deluxe-Propane-Cover-Polar/dp/B0058SQ74W/ref=pd_sim_sbs_auto_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=04EKQNE01549HN0F98Q9

or

http://www.amazon.com/Camco-40542-Heavy-Duty-Propane-Cover/dp/B000BUTD8Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411079302&sr=8-1

Leaning towards the Icon - if it works....


----------

